

Nonprofits on Crowdhoster: the most powerful cause-based crowdfunding solution - pulakm
http://blog.crowdtilt.com/nonprofits-crowdhoster-powerful-cause-based-crowdfunding-solution/

======
jchung
The differentiation relative to indiegogo, firstgiving, fundraise.com,
causevox, rally, and so on is unclear to me. Anyone know how this is special?

~~~
ajaymehta
Crowdhoster ([http://crowdhoster.com](http://crowdhoster.com)) is different
from those third-party platforms because it's an open source, extensible
toolset to launch your own crowdfunding website. So whether you use our hosted
solution, or fork the code yourself on Github: you maintain full control over
the site, can plug in any tools you want (Google Analytics, AdRoll), and it's
free to use. You can think of it as a WordPress-like tool, for crowdfunding.

